# New litter of little houndies!



## Zephyrmec (Feb 25, 2009)

Four of G*d's finest gift to Man, Beagle Hounds! here is the litter, and a couple shots of the one I'm keeping to join the rest of the rabbit rangers. Since it's St. Patrick's Day, it's a great day to post the picture of our boy "Murphy". He should end up on the short side of 13", Mommie and Daddie are both perfect 12-13" dogs.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Very cute...I grew up with beagles. My brother now has 4 and hunts a lot of rabbits back home. I tell you what...the first time I heard them open up on a rabbit...wow! It was awesome.


----------



## Zephyrmec (Feb 25, 2009)

With Beagles and Bassets, I've found that pairs are always better. With small groups hunting, say under 4, two pair is ideal for cottontails. I've been a hound guy for 45+ yrs, they always seem to work in pairs anyway, why not use the natural tendencies to your advantage. I currently run my young pair, and this pup will make a good match with my older Basset to start him out. Once the pup is a year or two old, they may re-align their preferences as to who works with whom, but that is some of the fun with beagles. Pack alignment usually works itself out. Another benefit of pairs is that when you gradually adapt the dogs to the dual purpose of hunting partner and house pet, they keep each other entertained, and you as well with their antics.

There is no sound in the world like the sweet music made by Beagles and Bassets bumping from a weak, cold trail to a hot one, especially if one of the dogs gets an eyeball on a bunny. That pumps my adrenaline higher than it is for the poochies, especially when the snow cover makes everything else so quiet that even echos are muffled.


----------

